# tips for edditing your profile info and icons?



## Azflip (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, so I'm not sure if this in the right place, but I am trying to figure out how I can post users icons on my profile info page, and not have any gaps or names in between the pictures like this here --http://www.furaffinity.net/user/riskyy 
 also, how do you edit the text to where it is different colors? (Also seen in link above)
Thanks!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


----------



## Azflip (Oct 27, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/441426/


Thank you! very helpful!


----------

